# LR 5.5 very slow in Library rendering and Develop module adjustments.



## Naomi (Jun 23, 2014)

I cannot use the upgrade to LR 5.5 because it is terribly slow rendering Library photos and in making adjustments in the Develop module. It's useless and I want to uninstall it. Any suggestions?


----------



## snapper (Jun 23, 2014)

Yep, I agree, really slow. Make an adjustment and nothing really happens. I've just made an extreme exposure change and lightroom took 3 seconds to update.

I downloaded the previous version again, and re-installed that. Lots to do in the next couple of days so can't afford this sort of problem. Though I did want to try out the new mobile features.

Mac downloads are here http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Macintosh


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2014)

Naomi, Welcome to the forum.  Neither of you list OSX 10.9 in your user profile.  Lightroom 5.5 requires at least OSX 10.7.  OSX 10.9 (Mavericks) is a free upgrade from Apple.  I would suggest upgrading to OSX10.9 before you give up on LR 5.5.


----------



## snapper (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm bang up to date - with OSX at least. So don't think that the OS version is an issue here...


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 23, 2014)

snapper said:


> I'm bang up to date - with OSX at least. So don't think that the OS version is an issue here...



Make sure you also have the latest iTunes update, this fixed some bugs between LR and Mac  OSX.


----------



## Naomi (Jun 23, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Naomi, Welcome to the forum.  Neither of you list OSX 10.9 in your user profile.  Lightroom 5.5 requires at least OSX 10.7.  OSX 10.9 (Mavericks) is a free upgrade from Apple.  I would suggest upgrading to OSX10.9 before you give up on LR 5.5.



Hi and thank you Cletus. I have Mountain Lion 10.8.5 installed on a:

 MacBookPro9,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core i7
  Processor Speed:	2.3 GHz
  Number of Processors:	1
  Total Number of Cores:	4
  L2 Cache (per Core):	256 KB
  L3 Cache:	6 MB
  Memory:	12 GB

The internal HD is a 1 T. HD with 351.96 GB of space available. I didn't upgrade to Mavericks because a few months back I heard people were having problems with it. Is there really any significant difference between that and Mountain Lion?

I am also up to date on iTunes  (11.2.2).

Thanks for your help and for the response of others.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2014)

My retina MBP is spec'd similar to yours yet I have no issues with LR5.5.  So the major differences must be something else. That could be the OSX version or it could be something else that is running in the background that is eating up all of your cpu cycles. 

MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro10,2
  Processor Name:	Intel Core i7
  Processor Speed:	2.9 GHz
  Number of Processors:	1
  Total Number of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache (per Core):	256 KB
  L3 Cache:	4 MB
  Memory:	8 GB


----------



## SimonG (Jun 23, 2014)

I had this problem and went back to LR 5.4.  This then broke the 'Edit in Photoshop' option so I went back to LR5.5 and reinstalled Photoshop.  Long story short, I turned off Mobile Sync and LR started working normally again without lag.  I wonder if the servers are over loaded and the network code in LR is not very good so a slow network slows down the whole app.  Maybe????

Anyway, try turning off 'Synch with Lightroom Mobile' option in the Identity Plate in the top left and restart LR.  It worked for me.


----------



## snapper (Jul 2, 2014)

Think you're correct SimonG. I've reinstalled LR5.5 - signed into mobile sync and it performed like LR 1 again. Hopeless. Turned off mobile sync and then restarted LR - develop module works like I expect it too - instantly.


----------



## orlcam88 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm also having issue with LR 5.5 being slow.  My other issue is it doesn't seem to be accepting local adjustments well.  One of my friends pointed out that one of my photo's had a lot of noise and I thought I missed adjusting it.  I went back to LR and saw that in development, it didn't have much visible noise unless you pixel peek.  I did further adjustments to reduce noise and it made it worst!  going back to v 5.4.

edit: I didn't see a setting to turn off moble sync but then again I never turned it on.  All I see in the preference is a sign in and a join button besides others not related to "turning on" moble.


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Jul 5, 2014)

*Weird fix to slow performance*



orlcam88 said:


> I'm also having issue with LR 5.5 being slow.  My other issue is it doesn't seem to be accepting local adjustments well.  One of my friends pointed out that one of my photo's had a lot of noise and I thought I missed adjusting it.  I went back to LR and saw that in development, it didn't have much visible noise unless you pixel peek.  I did further adjustments to reduce noise and it made it worst!  going back to v 5.4.
> 
> edit: I didn't see a setting to turn off moble sync but then again I never turned it on.  All I see in the preference is a sign in and a join button besides others not related to "turning on" moble.



Like others, I have been plagued with the slow performance in the last few versions of lightroom.  With an OC'ed i7-920, 6GB RAM, OC'ed GEForce GTX 660 Ti, Samsung EVO 840 256GB SSD, and a WD 1TB 10k drive, I would expect performance to be way better than it is.

After gleaning a lot of ideas from various sites/forums, and trying nearly all of them, I decided to try something a little different.  It won't work for everyone I'm sure but it may work for one or two so it is worth posting it.

I run a calibrated NEC MultiSync PA241W as my primary photo editing monitor.  The connection I use is DisplayPort for the increased bit depth over DVI.  My secondary monitor is an Acer AL2216W and is not calibrated.  With a catalog of under 7,000 images, I was editing wedding photos and it was just unbearably slow.  I dragged my Lightroom window to my Acer monitor (which I have never done) and immediately had improvement in performance.  No restart or anything of the computer or Lightroom, just instant speed like the good old days of LR4.

I mostly noticed slow downs during spot removal on my NEC monitor and I have zero lag on my Acer monitor when performing spot removal.  My guess is that LR is just not that compatible with DisplayPort technology.  I don't know the underlying tech reason this may be happening but, I don't much care either since I've got my performance back finally.

So, I am doing one of two things; I will either drop the DP connection and return to 8-bit via DVI or I will perform limited editing (such as spot removal, cropping) on my Acer and then perform final color balancing and tonal adjustments on my calibrated NEC.  More than likely I will change the connection though since my primary monitor is much more convenient to look at for long editing sessions.

Anyway, this did it for me so if you are using DisplayPort, try switching to DVI and see if things improve.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Jul 5, 2014)

*well crap*



Jim Fitzgerald said:


> Like others, I have been plagued with the slow performance in the last few versions of lightroom.  With an OC'ed i7-920, 6GB RAM, OC'ed GEForce GTX 660 Ti, Samsung EVO 840 256GB SSD, and a WD 1TB 10k drive, I would expect performance to be way better than it is.
> 
> After gleaning a lot of ideas from various sites/forums, and trying nearly all of them, I decided to try something a little different.  It won't work for everyone I'm sure but it may work for one or two so it is worth posting it.
> 
> ...




Worked better on my Acer than the NEC but, eventually it turned to slush and I am officially giving up trying to figure out the issue.  Lightroom is consuming 1.5GB of memory at this point and I've only edited 4 pictures.  Ridiculously slow now.  Maybe they can figure it out before lightroom version 74 comes out.


----------



## kolesoff (Jul 6, 2014)

snapper said:


> Mac downloads are here http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Macintosh



Thanks for the useful link, snapper! I'm gonna downgrade, too. The 5.5 is too luggish on my macbook Let's see if it is the version of LR or my expanded catalog.


----------



## Hatter (Jul 6, 2014)

I was interested to see this thread.  I was editing photos this afternoon and found there was a lag of several seconds between moving a slider and seeing the changes in the image.
I've tried turning off the sync with Lightroom Mobile as suggested by SimonG and that seems to have fixed the problem - thanks Simon.


----------



## kolesoff (Jul 6, 2014)

Hatter said:


> I was interested to see this thread.  I was editing photos this afternoon and found there was a lag of several seconds between moving a slider and seeing the changes in the image.
> I've tried turning off the sync with Lightroom Mobile as suggested by SimonG and that seems to have fixed the problem - thanks Simon.



I didn't use mobile sync, so for me there was no point in turning it off. Downgrade to 5.4 worked perfectly: no lags so far!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)

My LTR 5.5 is also slower than LTR 3 ever used to be.  I see the "Get started with Lightroom Mobile" in the upper left but since I've never done anything to start it (never signed in, never followed the tutorial) I assume it's not operating and therefore not the reason.  I don't see any option to turn it off.  I have 12 GB of RAM.  Searching for other reasons for slowness I noticed under "Installed Plugins" several listed that I would never use:  Behance, Flikr, and Tether Plugins for Canon, Leica, and Nikon.  Could these have any effect on speed?  Also, could the size of the backup catalog affect speed of operation?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2014)

5.5 is expected to be slower than LR3, simply because it's doing much more complex processing.  What specifically are you finding slower?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 15, 2014)

One of the slowest responses is when I hit the Tab key to remove the side panels and enlarge the images in the "Compare View" field.  It takes many seconds--probably ten, sometimes more--before anything happens.  Or hitting Tab to restore the side panels.    Sometimes it is so slow that I decide the first Tab didn't register so I hit it again.  That's a mistake because eventually the first Tab command kicks in, but then the second one follows up and reverses the action, putting me back where I started.  (I've learned I have to be patient and not do this.)  I'll keep better notes and report other slowness, but this is the most frequent one, and is a great waste of time.

And I mis-spoke when I compared 5.5 to LTR-3.  It's actually LTR-4 I upgraded from.  I do not recall having this slow response time in LTR-4.


----------



## Susan Fleck (Jul 15, 2014)

I just downloaded 5.4 and installed it. But when i launch LR 5.5 comes up. Do I need to do an uninstall? And, if so, how do I access my previous catalog. Many thanks!

Susan


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2014)

A follow-up to yesterday's message, with more examples of slowness:
--choose image thumbnails for closer examination (say anywhere from four on up) and then click Compare View to examine the first two closely.  May have to wait 8-10 seconds before anything happens.  Sometimes after this delay only one image will open, then the second one comes after another five seconds or so.
--click on a single thumbnail, then click "e" to open enlarged view.  Nothing happens for 5 or more seconds.
--click on thumbnail, wait several seconds before it's actually highlighted.
Describing delays in terms of seconds doesn't sound like much, but it adds up.  But what makes it worthy of comment is that such delays did not happen in LTR-4, on the same computer, with 12GB of RAM.

P.S. from July 16:  I also have the impression that as my working session in LTR lengthens in time, the slow responses become more numerous.  That is, if I shut down and exit after 2-3 hours and then re-start, the slow responses are less obvious, at least for awhile.  I haven't timed this systematically, but I will try to be more observant.  However, since yesterday's post I now have a new problem in that all of my keywords have disappeared from LTR, subject of a new thread on the Forum, so until I solve that problem I probably won't be having another lengthy session in LTR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan Fleck said:


> I just downloaded 5.4 and installed it. But when i launch LR 5.5 comes up. Do I need to do an uninstall? And, if so, how do I access my previous catalog. Many thanks!



Hi Susan, welcome to the forum.  So if you had 5.5 installed previously, are you trying to downgrade to 5.4?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Describing delays in terms of seconds doesn't sound like much, but it adds up.  But what makes it worthy of comment is that such delays did not happen in LTR-4, on the same computer, with 12GB of RAM.



That does sound odd Ollie, and no, it's not meant to be doing that.  Did you go straight from LR4 to LR5, or have you run any other LR5 versions in between?


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jul 17, 2014)

The issue I am experiencing re slowness is during export- it is now painfully slow, compared to earlier versions


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2014)

Could any of your settings have changed Jerry?  Applying noise reduction, local adjustments, that kind of thing?  And you're comparing 5.5 against 5.4?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2014)

I believe the version originally installed in early June was LTR 5.4, but then I quickly updated to 5.5.  I'm not sure I ever used the 5.4 version.


----------



## Naomi (Jun 23, 2014)

I cannot use the upgrade to LR 5.5 because it is terribly slow rendering Library photos and in making adjustments in the Develop module. It's useless and I want to uninstall it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Jul 19, 2014)

*LR 5.5 issues*



Victoria Bampton said:


> 5.5 is expected to be slower than LR3, simply because it's doing much more complex processing.  What specifically are you finding slower?




I notice severe degradation in performance when doing spot healing.  After about 5 or so spots (spots only, no dragging), it slows to the point where I get one or two 'bevel' windows in my task bar as LR is trying to refresh the screen.  I have tried a wide variety of thing to resolve the issue including disabling all plug-ins and anything associated with the LR cache, upgrades in PS, ACR, etc., using the SSD for the library or my 10k disk.  Nothing helped.  With under 7,000 images in my library and running 3.2GHz with 6GB of RAM, I expect better.

But, I've never given up and a few days ago I started killing off services en masse because I had a project to finish.  I killed malwarebytes, disabled AVG, stopped my Cisco VPN client that runs on startup, and various other things.  Something worked because my performance returned and I was able to do spot corrections as fast as I wanted with no delays.  Exports were fine and noise reduction was much faster.  Unfortunately, my computer rebooted for patches last night so I've got to start over on killing services.  On the bright side, I will keep track of what I've done and post back to here what all I do when the performance returns again.  We all run different software so the things I do probably won't work for many people but killing off processes absolutely fixed my issues and is a good place for others to start.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 19, 2014)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing....hope you can nail the service causing your problem.


----------



## orlcam88 (Jul 20, 2014)

This is exactly what has been going on with me on 5.5.  5.4 doesn't have this issue which is why I went back to 5.4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 21, 2014)

If you're seeing new issues in 5.5 that weren't in 5.4, make sure you report them at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jul 23, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Could any of your settings have changed Jerry?  Applying noise reduction, local adjustments, that kind of thing?  And you're comparing 5.5 against 5.4?



I haven't knowingly changed anything, Victoria, and yes I think this does link with the 5.5 upgrade- I'd say I've been experiencing this for about a month or so. The latest export of about 440 files has taken about 6.5 hours and is almost finished, and often during an export, it is difficult to do anything else with the PC. Yet when I check performance using Windows Task Manager, neither CPU nor RAM are maxing out.

I have restored LR develop defaults in case there was any there, like a lens correction, causing any issues but I didn't have those set as a default anyway.

How do I go back to 5.4?


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's an update: I just run another export, this time of about 100 images. The first export aborted because of a Mogrify 2 failure, and I have had a few issues during the last month or so with this plug in, so I just turned it off for this particular export preset. The export is flying!


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jul 23, 2014)

And just running another- same size as the one that ran for about 7 hours overnight, around 400 images- this is about 20% complete in five minutes, roughly. So for me, it was the Mogrify plug-in that was the issue- I'lll do another test later, reintroducing it and see what happens


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2014)

Interesting, Jerry. I came across the identical problem a few weeks back, which I discussed with Victoria. Even though I had updated to the latest versions of ImageMagick and Mogrify, exports (including from Published services) which used to take between 3 and 4 seconds on my Windows desktop are now taking in the order of 30 to 40 seconds per image. I also checked back, and discovered the same problem in LR3 and LR4, which led me to the conclusion that the problem was in fact that something had changed on my desktop which was causing this. I had tentatively scheduled a Windows 7 repair install, but hadn't got around to it yet, but now that you've reported the same thing I'm more inclined to the thought that perhaps Mogrify and one of the many Windows Update patches aren't getting along too well.

I have no suggested workaround for you, I'm afraid, but I'll drop an email to Tim Armes (the Mogrify developer) to see if he can look into the issue.

No major problem on a Mac, although I did notice that full-sized exports using Mogrify did take almost twice as long as normal exports.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jul 23, 2014)

My walkaround has been to turn off Mogrify and just work with what LR can do! Just done another 290 files export, and I didn't time it but I reckon it was about five minutes. Weirdly, and this CANNOT be connected, the edit that I just did was much smoother too, with o time lags of anykind, and very quick, ultra quick rendering of images; I suspect that might be due to my having reset the development presets to LR's default settings.


----------



## mak65 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just here to vent.  I reported sluggish response a few weeks back under another post.  Several months back main system crashed and went from Win 7 to Win 8.1.  Personally, I would toss 8.1 out the window (no pun intended).  I installed LR 3.6 on the new system and it worked as before - flawlessly.  I decided to upgrade to LR 5.  I believe I started at 5.4.  It was s-l-o-w.  Decided maybe loading 5.5 would improve it.  It did for a day or two but for the past few months it has increasingly became slower.  

When I open it I get the main screen (grey at this point) with header and borders.  It stays like this for 15 - 30 seconds and for the next 30 - 45 seconds I watch it literally construct each individual panel on the left and right sides and finally the film strip at the bottom populates with pictures.  Probably a full minute or more for everything to be ready to work.  Individual adjusting can run great at times and slow as molasses at other times.  

I've opened LR while watching the system performance in the background and do not note any big run up on any other programs.  I thought my Norton Antivirus may be impeding it so I turned it off and it loaded just as slow as before.  I have even began removing many of the nuisance apps MS thought they needed to add to 8.1.  If any of these are creating conflicts I haven't found and uninstalled the rascal, yet.  Incidentally, I don't have plugins of any type so it is not that.

Even with the added features LR4 (I never had) and LR5 offer I wish I had LR 3.6 back.  

End of venting.


----------



## Pati (Jul 31, 2014)

Lightroom 5.6 is available for download but, I don't know if it'll fix this issue you are all seeing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2014)

@mak65, apart from the things mentioned in your post, what else have you tried? What you describe is completely abnormal, so it's more than likely a huge conflict with something on your system....so first thing I'd suggest is to boot into Safe Mode then try Lightroom from there. If it starts up correctly then that's good news as it eliminates a problem with the Lightroom installation....but then you'll be into detective mode trying to find the conflict.

If starting up in safe mode doesn't change anything, try trashing the Lightroom preferences first (instructions are here). If that changes nothing, try creating a new user account (just for testing this issue), make it an Admin account, log in to it and try Lightroom again.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## mak65 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jim:

Last night after my vent - my apologies by the way LR was just getting frustrating - I pulled out Ms. Bampton's book_ Lightroom 5 the missing FAQ _ and turned to the Troubleshooting section.  On page 474 I found the section about what you mention here - removing the Preferences file.  I didn't trash it I just moved under it up under the Adobe folder.  I started up LR, registered again, and BAM it opened right up to the splash screen.  I moved past that screen and everything immediately opened - no delays, no panel building.  I have just started playing around so it might slow down again (fingers crossed it won't).  I will keep everyone up to date over the next week or so.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Tony Jay (Aug 2, 2014)

LR5.6 by all accounts is performing very snappily.
Lots of reports from people who had issues with 5.5 saying that 5.6 has solved them.

Tony Jay


----------



## orlcam88 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Tony.  That seem to fix my issue.


----------



## mak65 (Aug 8, 2014)

I said in my last post I would post a follow up to see if moving the preferences file still works. I can't complain everything seems to be fine. The start up is not instantaneous like it was right after moving the preferences file but it isn't a "watch it build panels" speed anymore, either.  I updated to LR 5.6 and it still seems to be much improved. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and help!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm back.  Basically with the same problems I reported in my postings of July 13 and 15.  Since that time, however, I've installed LTR 5.6.  It has had no impact on the slowness of operations.  I've read all the postings here and note how some people have improved performance by disabling plug-ins or other software I've never even heard of, but I'm running a pretty simple system with few bells and whistles so I don't see what I could do to eliminate stuff, other than the question I asked on July 13 about whether some features I notice under LTR's "Installed  Plugins" that I would never use:  Behance, Flikr, and  Tether Plugins for Canon, Leica, and Nikon.  Could these have any effect  on speed? Also, I have no plans to use the new Mobile feature. Could the size of the backup catalog affect speed of  operation? 						

I've noticed that the Compare View feature gradually slows down and eventually seems to choke as my work session proceeds.  If I Exit LTR and re-enter and start all over, things will work normally for 15-30 minutes, but then the Compare View feature begins to become very slow to respond.  This evening what sent me back to this forum is that with my screen full of thumbnails in Library mode I highlighted two images to compare.  LTR started to open the Compare View screen by first having the top row of thumbnails disappear to be replaced by the "SELECT" and "CANDIDATE" screens in that space (but no images), but Compare View never succeeded in gaining control of the screen.  After some seconds the top row of thumbnails reasserted its position and the Compare View windows disappeared.  But LTR kept trying to bring them back.  Again the top row of thumbnails would go away, Select and candidate would reappear, try again, and give up.  This went on for at least 2-3 minutes before I tried to choose File and Exit, but even that did not initially want to respond.  It doesn't like to accept other commands when it's trying to open Compare View.  Finally it allowed me to exit.  At that point frustration drove me to the Lightroom Forum.  Now I'll return to LTR and I'm sure everything will work fine for at least 15 minutes, maybe half an hour if I'm lucky, but the slowness always returns, and tonight's recycling of attempts to open Compare View is unfortunately not the first time this has happened.  It would be really great if someone knew what was causing this and could prescribe a simple, not-too-technical solution.  If I start messing too much with things I'm afraid I'll cause some even more serious problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, 2 things to try:

1.  If you try importing a batch of photos into a new catalog temporarily, do you see the same problem?

2.  If you try Lightroom in a different user account, do you see the same problem?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)

1. If you try importing a batch of photos into a new catalog temporarily, do you see the same problem?


  Yes.  I created a new catalog and put about 1100 images into it. Since I have over 100,000 in my regular catalog I hoped your suggestion would solve the problem, but it did not.   After 30-40 minutes, the Compare View function began to operate very slowly.  With left and right side panels visible and two thumbnails highlighted, hitting Compare View can take half a minute before the two images open in their respective SELECT and CANDIDATE windows.  When the side panels are open and two images are in the Select/Candidate spaces, hitting the Tab button to close the side panels produces a very delayed response--25-30 seconds to close them, a few more seconds to enlarge the two images to full size.   To reverse the process (i.e., to recall the two side panels), hitting Tab would make the two sides of the screen go black for up to a minute, with no words visible.  Eventually the info fields in the panels would open up.


  Clearly there is something cumulative about this.  When starting out, things work fine for awhile.  After 20-30 minutes, 40 if I'm lucky, the sluggishness begins to appear.

2. If you try Lightroom in a different user account, do you see the same problem?


  Yes, with a new wrinkle.  I created a new account and imported a folder of 160 images.   These were small files, about 7.5MB each, so I thought they might be processed faster.  (Usually my 5D Mark III files are around 20-22MB each.)  Once again things worked OK for maybe half an hour and then began to slow down.   I'm attaching a screen shot to show the odd placement of the CANDIDATE and SELECT captions. 






(Sorry.  Can you make that bigger?)

 You'll note that not only are both headings and accompanying camera exposure data almost entirely to the left of the mid-screen dividing line, but also CANDIDATE appears on the left side of SELECT, whereas it should be on the right.  But although these two headings were transposed, the image data was not, though the data for the image on the right was moved over to the right side of the image on the left.

  When I returned to my regular catalog in my regular user account and opened Lightroom, immediately after the experience described above, everything worked fine and quickly again, as it always does for the first 30 minutes or so.  I hate to think that the solution for this problem is to exit LTR every 30 minutes and re-start.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 13, 2014)

It would be interesting to see a Task Manager screenshot from just before starting Lightroom, then another one when the slowdown occurs.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll guess that it's the Performance statistics you're interested in, but not being sure I've also copied a couple of the Processes screens.  I notice some large changes in the statistics shown in the lower left boxes of the Performance screen, but this stuff goes way beyond any knowledge I have of computer operations, but hopefully you'll find meaningful information there.  I've made five screen shots, which are:

#1 Processes, with LTR off.






#2, Performance with LTR off.






#3, Processes, LTR on, sluggish behavior begins.  Hit tab to open or close side panels; very slow response.





#4, Performance, LTR on, sluggish behavior begins.  Hit tab to open or close side panels; very slow response.






#5 Performance, LTR on, sluggish, recalcitrant performance.  Hit tab to open or close side panels; very slow response.  Several intermediate steps visible on screen--moving "CANDIDATE" and "SELECT" headings to different locations before finally opening the side panels.  30 seconds required, or more, to complete the action.






The very bizarre behavior of yesterday, where SELECT and CANDIDATE were transposed from their normal positions, and the totally black panels on either side, without words, did not occur this evening, though they may well do so as I continue to work.  For now, however, I'm exiting LTR and will re-start, which normally gives me a new lease on life for awhile before rigor mortis begins to set in again.  I hope your discerning eye can diagnose the problem and the cure from the screen shots, but tell me if you need more data.  Just try to keep it simple.  Many thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim:  As an afterthought I thought it might be interesting to see what Processes shows us after re-starting LTR, just about 5 minutes after exiting while I typed my previous message above.  That screen shot, #6, is here.  I notice that whereas Free Physical Memory was at zero or near zero in screen shot #5, now it is in the 4000 range.  I don't know what to make of that, but probably you do.

#6 Processes after re-start of LTR:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 14, 2014)

Sadly, there's nothing there that sounds any alarm bells....it all looks perfectly normal to me. I was hoping to see a system memory problem with all RAM used up and disk caching being used, as your symptoms point in that direction, but sadly not. I can produce a very similar picture from my own system (also with 12GB of RAM), in fact with a couple of browsers running as well I have higher RAM utilisation than you:






That was after about 10 minutes of use, mainly loading images at 1:1 to get the "Free" number down to zero as per your screenshot. I did get there a couple of times, but the system then releases some of the cached data. The key number is "Available", which is plenty high enough on both our systems (higher on yours than mine). I do sometimes notice a slight sluggishness on my own system (also with 12GB of RAM) after a period of use, but nothing like the symptoms you describe....so I'm at a bit of a loss about what to advise trying next.

Do you always have Photoshop active when these problems arise? If so, you could perhaps try closing it to see if that improves things (but I'm clutching at straws here).

In the meantime I'll pay more attention to the system monitors next time I get any sluggishness, and I'll get back to you if I get that "eureka" moment.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim:

Yes, I always have PhotoShop active, since it's an essential part of my workflow.  I almost always end up tweaking something in PhotoShop after I do about 95% of my processing in LTR, so I want to move quickly into PS and wouldn't want to wait for it to open up every time.  And incidentally I detect no delays within PhotoShop itself.

Victoria asked me a couple of questions earlier in this dialogue, which I answered after creating a new catalog and a new user account. (See August 11 above.)  Maybe all the new data in the screen shots, or the answers to her specific questions, will give her some ideas.  Hello....  Victoria....?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Ollie, sorry, I got caught up.  

It would be interesting to test whether you see the same with PS closed, just in case.

Beyond that, I'm out of ideas I'm afraid.  Best I can suggest is reporting it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum and seeing if any of the engineers drop by.


----------



## Naomi (Jun 23, 2014)

I cannot use the upgrade to LR 5.5 because it is terribly slow rendering Library photos and in making adjustments in the Develop module. It's useless and I want to uninstall it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 16, 2014)

I have summed up the case and inserted it in the "Report a Problem" tab on the website you gave the link to, but I'm not sure it has actually been transmitted since clicking the "Continue" button several times over a 3-4 hour period never produced any result and I noticed that it has not shown up in the "Recent Activity" queue.  I'll try that again tomorrow.  I noticed also that the page the link took me to is titled "Community-Powered Support for Photoshop Family", and didn't find any use of the terminology "bug report" or "feature request", so I'm a little unsure I was on the right page.  Anyway, will check again tomorrow.

I do think it's worth underlining that I've been relying on Lightroom for the last several years, and used LTR-4 virtually every day since it became available and never had the kind of problems I've had since upgrading to LTR-5.  Nothing else on my computer has changed, so clearly there's some flaw somewhere in LTR-5, and it's very puzzling if I'm the only one who has experienced the problems I've described.

I'll try your suggestion of using LTR without having PhotoShop operating in the background, but as I noted to Jim I use PS to tweak almost every image in some way after processing in LTR, so keeping PS closed will certainly inconvenience my usual workflow.  And, again, it was never a problem with LTR-4.  I'll report back if I discover anything new or relevant.


----------



## mak65 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ollie you are not alone. After posting that the upgrade appeared to speed up my system I am now back to watching it boot up and literally watch the panels build slowly. Win 8.1 has a bunch of apps loaded but when I look at task manager none of it is running EXCEPT my Norton AV. I never had issues with NAV with LR 3.6 so I doubt it is that running.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 16, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I noticed also that the page the link took me to is titled "Community-Powered Support for Photoshop Family", and didn't find any use of the terminology "bug report" or "feature request", so I'm a little unsure I was on the right page.  Anyway, will check again tomorrow.



Yep, that's the right spot.  It sounds like they were having a few problems on that forum yesterday.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 16, 2014)

I have submitted a summary description.  It appears they have an unspecified limit on characters allowed.  It would again not move beyond "Continue" with my first summary, but when I cut out details and reduced it to about one-half the original length it accepted it--a less than full description of the symptoms.  I did not see a way to attach screen shots.  I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for a response.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2014)

Victoria:  Just to close out the conversation, I did try working in LTR with PhotoShop closed.  Unfortunately the same slowing down of processes still occurred as my work session proceeded.  For now it looks as if my solution has to be to shut LTR down, exit, and re-open in order to restore a normal operating speed.  Fortunately that still works.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully an engineer will spot it.


----------



## mak65 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm back with some information that may or may not be of any help to any with Win 8.0 or 8.1.  It sure made a difference in my system this evening.  Ollie I don't know if you may have the same setup I have in Win 7 but you might.  And, I can't guaranty that tomorrow I won't have issues again.    

With Win 8.x you have what I call 2 desktops.  The one that looks like the old Windows desktop with all the usual icons, etc. (good) and the "Start" desktop that gets you to the Apps (bad).  

I normally have the old Windows desktop up with about 25 of my favorite photos slowly alternating as the background picture.  I have a slightly larger monitor screen than some.  And, when I open programs, such as LR, I can still see parts of the desktop at the top and bottom of the program I am working in.  I literally can watch the background change in these areas.  

Long story short, I reset the background to stay on one photo.  I then opened up several programs (I usually only have 1 or 2 open at any given time) so as to, based on my normal working style "overload" the system.  Then, and only then, did I open LR.  There was maybe a 2 second delay and then it opened completely.  No building panels.  No delay of pictures appearing.  No delays moving between Library and Develop.  No delays at all.  Before, even on good days, there was always several seconds of lag.

Like I said I can't guaranty this will still work tomorrow but it is working better than a charm at the moment and I couldn't be happier.  I won't throw the computer out the window - just yet.

Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2014)

That's a great bit of information Michael, thank you.  So it was the updating desktop you think was causing problems?  Very interesting!  Let us know if your computer manages to remain on your desk, won't you.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks Michael for the idea; all ideas are certainly welcome.  Eventually maybe someone else will encounter the same problem I'm having and will also uncover the solution.  (The LTR engineers have not responded to my summary of the problem.  Zero replies from anyone makes it look as if I'm the only one encountering this problem.)  As for my situation and your own solution, since I'm in Windows 7 I don't have a screen showing all those apps, nor do I run a rotating slide show.  I have a single image as a screen saver, but I've been using it more years than I can remember, so it shouldn't be the cause of any problem.  I continue with the work-around I identified earlier:  I work in LTR till it slows down to an intolerable degree; then I exit and re-enter, and that gives me another lease on life.  I doubt that it was designed to work that way.  When I survey the number of problems described on the Bug Report forum I guess I have a lot to be thankful for.  Cheers, Ollie.


----------



## mak65 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ollie sorry to hear the engineers haven't responded. For the life of me I don't know why but since I changed the screen from rolling pictures I have not had any issues. I wish you luck in getting a solution soon!

Michael


----------



## jason24cf (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, Im new here and I just recently have been noticing some lag with my LR. I am on LR 5.3. Startup has been longer then normal. Switching between "library" and "develop" have lagged when it never has in the past. I noticed this slowdown as I installed some present from VSCO and Pretty Presets. I don't believe that is the issue but I put it out there just in case. My library is at about 1900 photos. I recently "optimized" my library as I read about it online somewhere that it helps with performance. 

I only have LR open when I am working on my Mac and again LR is running slower then normal. Another thing I want to point out, I was working on 4 raw images last night and I checked my "activity monitor" and LR was using about 2GB of memory. That was a first. I will try some of the things many have mentioned here but if you happen to have any tips for me, please share. While the lag isn't system crashing, it does slow down my workflow and its becoming annoying. You would think with 32GB of RAM LR should run with no issues as it has in the past.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi jason24cf, welcome to the forum!

There is a known issue if there are tons of Develop presets, so you could try removing them and see if the problem persists as a first port of call.


----------

